# APC Bottle plus Spray Head



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Any ideas when they wil be in stock?


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

bumb


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

next couple of days.... Meguiars dont seem to have a lot of stock at the moment....


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

OK Thanks Johnny :thumb:


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Any update on these products, got a decent order waiting to go through but i need to add a apc bottle and foaming sprayer to it.

Thanks

Lewis


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Were trying  Just waiting on Meguiars....

Will get an update in the next few hours (once I pack the orders from the weekend) 

Johnny


----------

